

Cherokee (High Performance Webserver) 1.0 is out - crad
http://summit.cherokee-project.com/the-cherokee-web-server-release-1-0-is-officially-out/

======
jonesy
Cherokee should get more attention. Its gui config might put some hardcore
users off at first, but it works well and Cherokee offers a lot of
functionality in a nicely constructed package. In addition, it appears to run
every bit as fast as nginx in my completely informal testing. Worth a look.

------
brolewis
I've worked with Apache, nginx, and Cherokee and I think that Cherokee is the
best. The authors have worked hard to make it fast and robust. I agree with
jonesy that the gui might be a putoff, but I have actually come to enjoy the
gui interface and love the elegant simplicity of it.

